# How do I install and fix position of potentiometers?



## J1C (Aug 4, 2019)

Hi. I’m new here. I would appreciate any help from you guys 

I’m currently trying to build Paragon build, and I do not know how install potentiometers onto the pcb board. 
I got right angled potentiometers with holes at the end of the legs, 
and I was wondering if I should

1. Wire potentiometers, connecting them to the board which leaves me the question of how I can fix them into a position so it does not move
2. Somehow mount them onto the board, fixing the position. But I don't know how I can go about this, since the end of the leg is circular, bigger than the pcb hole.




This is the potentiometer I have and I would be really thankful for any help.. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Robert (Aug 4, 2019)

You'll have to use short wires to connect that type of pot.

You could use star lock washers to keep them from rotating when tightening the nuts, but this usually isn't required if you're careful.     

The BEST way though, is to use 16mm right angle PCB mounted pots.

The pots go on the "back" of the PCB (not the side with components).   There are a couple pictures here that show how they should be oriented.




__





						General Build Instructions - PedalPCB Wiki
					






					wiki.pedalpcb.com


----------



## J1C (Aug 5, 2019)

Robert said:


> You'll have to use short wires to connect that type of pot.
> 
> You could use star lock washers to keep them from rotating when tightening the nuts, but this usually isn't required if you're careful.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the wonderful explanation!!


----------

